# Fehmarn, Bilder & kleiner Bericht



## barsch-jäger (7. Juli 2006)

So, hier mal ein kleiner Bericht mit dein par Bildern zur Fehmarntour von Pfingsten dieses Jahres.

Die erstenbeiden Tage hatten wir schönen Wsetwind der zum Angeln in Westermarkelsdorf optimal war, so das wir ganz gut Hornhect fingen. Und auch ich als ungeübter Branungsangler hatte schnell meine erste maßige Flunder.
http://img116.*ih.us/img116/1876/hornhecht202lk.jpg

http://img224.*ih.us/img224/7292/hornpieperj22gm.jpg


http://img341.*ih.us/img341/2650/brandung101cd.jpg

http://img224.*ih.us/img224/5587/brandung119fb.jpg

Aber am nächstentag war der Wind dann ganz weg, nicht ein kleiner windstoß, und das blib auch die nächsten Tage so. Trotzt vieler bemühungen konnten wir nur noch eine mini Flunder mit ca. 15cm fangen.
http://img279.*ih.us/img279/9256/brandung275xj.jpg

Aber zum Glück gabs ja noch die Guiding Tour vom Angelsport Fairplay aus, so dass es dann am nächsten Tag mit dem Boot richtung Dorsch ging. Wir fingen 14 Dorsche, 10 davor maßig, unser Guide fing ebenfalls einige Fische.

http://img159.*ih.us/img159/2723/guiding11ke.jpg

Hier mein zweitgrößter:
http://img131.*ih.us/img131/8708/guiding144fj.jpg

http://img131.*ih.us/img131/302/guiding304dg.jpg

Im Anhang ist noch mein Bruder mit seinem größtem Dorsch(is is nur im Anhang weil ich konnt des bild irgentwie anders nich hier reinbekommen)

Später drehte der Wind dann aber endlich wieder auf, brachte allerdings massen von Kraut mit sich,
so dass sich die ausgeworfenen Ruten nach ca. 10 min aus dem Dreibein hebelten. Dafür gabs nochmal was Hornhecht.

http://img327.*ih.us/img327/6835/brandung629nv.jpg

http://img131.*ih.us/img131/3153/brandung693kc.jpg


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, Bilder & kleiner Bericht*

Klasse Bilder !
Ich war vor kurzem da und bin hoffentlich bald wieder für eine Woche da.


----------



## EgoZocker (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, Bilder & kleiner Bericht*

Wirklich schöne Fotos #6


----------



## Rumpelrudi (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, Bilder & kleiner Bericht*

Guter kleiner Bericht mit tollen Bildern.
Es sind nicht die Massenfänge, die das Angeln schön machen, sondern das Drumherum. 
Und langweilig wurde es Euch bestimmt nicht:m


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, Bilder & kleiner Bericht*

ja sauber ! #6
da fällt mir doch ein das ich dieses WE auch mitn Boot Richtung Fehmarn muß ... :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, Bilder & kleiner Bericht*

Feiner Bericht Danke!


----------



## Seebaer (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, Bilder & kleiner Bericht*

Hallo Barschi

Superschöne Bilder - klasse Bericht.

Freut mich für Euch das ihr ein schönes Erlebnis hattet #6 #6 #6


----------



## Christian0815 (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, Bilder & kleiner Bericht*

Super tolle Bilder#6
Noch eine Woche,dann bin ich auch da.:k


----------



## barsch-jäger (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, Bilder & kleiner Bericht*

Danke junx!#h 
freut mich das bericht und bilder gefallen


----------



## Schütti (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, Bilder & kleiner Bericht*

Danke für den schönen Bericht.

Es ist immer schön mal wieder was von Fehmarn zu sehen.

Danke

Euer Schütti


----------



## sunny (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, Bilder & kleiner Bericht*

Ganz feiner Bericht und tolle Fotos.

@Schütti

An so einem Erfolg müssen wir noch arbeiten. Nächstes mal dürfen wir, glaube ich, nicht in den Sund fahren #d :q .


----------



## BennyO (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fehmarn, Bilder & kleiner Bericht*

Sehr schöner Bericht

Muss ja ein kklasses Wochenene gewesen sein


Gruß Benny


----------

